# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Mustafa Greblleshi: Dëshirat e tua janë (ar) miku yt, o i burgosur

## Xhuxhumaku

Botimi i Njëmijë e një net i përkthyer nga Mustafa Greblleshi është vetëm fillimi për botimin e veprës origjinale të shkrimtarit. Puna më pak e rëndë që bëri në regjimin hoxhist ishte bojaxhi 

*Mustafa Greblleshi: Dëshirat e tua janë (ar) miku yt, o i burgosur*  


_Elsa Demo_

Meqë drita e mëngjesit nuk kishte zbardhur ende, Sheherazadja filloi një histori tjetër. Kështu tirren një pas një përrallat në Njëmijë e një net, me një fjalë ato i tremben dritës. Ky fenomen okult që patën kërkuar historitë e Sheherazades është i njëjtë me atë që paskësh kërkuar fati për botimin e tyre në shqip, në regjimin hoxhist. U përkthyen nga Mustafa Greblleshi dhe u botuan me shumë vështirësi në vitin 1986, kur edhe pse autori kishte vdekur, me zor u pranua të vendosej emri i tij si përkthyes. Kjo na bën të besojmë se regjimet jo vetëm nuk e duan dritën, sepse nuk do tiu leverdiste, por as nuk e meritojnë atë. Vajza e shkrimtarit dhe përkthyesit Greblleshi, Azylka Xholi me rastin e paraqitjes së botimit në tri vëllime, gati të plotë, të Njëmijë e një netëve nga shtëpia botuese Çabej, ekspozoi edhe dorëshkrime të të atit. Mes tyre bie në sy fletorja e burgut të Tiranës. Viti 1948: Dëshirat e tua janë armiku yt o i burgosur, shkruhet në krye. Shënimet ishin shkruar në fillim në fletët e cigareve, të cilat i fuste në këllëfin e jastëkut. Kur i erdhi blloku ishte më i lumturi. Këto shënime, kujtime për gjendjen e të burgosurve dhe njerëze të shquar si Vinçenc Prenushi me të cilët Greblleshi vuajti dënimin, e bija mendon ti botojë në një të ardhme.
Punët që bëri ky njeri, pasi u shpall i padenjë për të dhënë mësime gjuhe, ishin nga ato të hamallit që ngrinte thasë me çimento në kombinatin Josif Pashko deri tek bojaxhiu, për shumë vjet.
E bija Azylka tregon se ky njeri mbylli sytë tek lexonte Monteskjenë në ballkonin e shtëpisë, me dhimbjet e kancerit në kockë. 


Monografi
Mustafa Greblleshi u lind më 15 dhjetor 1922 në Tiranë. Rridhte nga një familje e mesme qytetare: nëna analfabete, ndërsa babai kishte mbaruar akademinë ushtarake në Turqi. Mësimet fillestare i ka kryer në Vlorë, ndërsa ato të mesme në Liceun e Tiranës. Ka marrë pjesë aktive në të gjitha demonstratat e ditëve të para të prillit 1939. Përkthimet e tij nga italishtja e frëngjishtja do të botoheshin në faqen e tretë të gazetës Tomorri, e cila drejtohej nga kritiku i njohur Vangjel Koça. Skicat letrare e tregimet i botonte me pseudonimet Mustafa Mustafai, Memli, Mano dhe me emrin e tij të vërtetë, ndërsa shkrimet satirike me pseudonimin Liu i Cakut.
Kam shkruar edhe vargje, por si çdo poet i vërtetë përfundova në prozator, shënon Greblleshi në monografinë e tij. Boton skica e tregime në revistat: Kultura Islame, Njeriu, Vatra, Drini, Revista Letrare dhe sidomos në Bleta. Reflekset e trishtimit do ti trashëgonte nga penat gjeniale si Mantegazza, Flamarioni, Carrelli, Waininger, Lombroso. 
Në vitin 1941 shkruan romanin e tij të parë Gremina e dashurisë. Pas Çlirimit është redaktor i gazetës Bashkimi nga dita e parë e botimit të saj deri në vitin 1946, kur u arrestua si armik i popullit. Pas lirimit nga burgu punon disa vjet si mësues gjuhe në disa qytete. Nuk zgjati shumë pasi u konsiderua i padenjë për të ushtruar një profesion të tillë. Kështu që u deturua të punojë punëtor krahu deri në vitin 1974. 
Boton vëllimin me tregime Albumi i një bojaxhiu dhe vëllimin për fëmijë Shalli i kuq. Përkthen novelat e Pirandelos botuar me titullin Jeta lakuriq dhe dramat e de Filipos botuar me tullin Filumena Marturano
Letërsia nuk më bëri të pasur. Përkundrazi më solli shumë kokëçarje dhe peripeci në jetë. Me gjithë këtë nuk jam penduar,- do të shkruante ai. Sipas së bijës Azylka Xholi, kjo monografi do ti nisej dorazi në vitin 1974 prof. Rexhep Qoses për botimin e romanit Gremina e dashurisë, por që nuk i ra në dorë. 


Intervista
Botuesja Brikena Çabej sjell atë njohje personale që pati me autorin dhe përkthyesin e përjashtuar në regjim, të cilit brenda 2 viteve do ti botojë një pjesë krijimtarie

Çabej: Përkthyesi i anatemuar
U dashkësh paraqitja e botimit thuajse të plotë të Njëmijë e një net që vëmendja të kthehet përnjëherë, tek përkthyesi. Ka ndodhur shpesh që këto vite të postkomunizmit për kryepra të letërsisë botërore të vihet theksi më shumë tek përkthyesit. Pyetja është e thjeshtë: Kush ishin njerëzit që u shfrytëzuan që letërsia e huaj të flasë shqip? Shfrytëzuar sepse shpërblimi për punën ishte anonimati. Në rastin e Njëmijë e një netëve, përkthyesi i përrallave orientale, Mustafa Greblleshi, jo vetëm nuk e pa në gjallje veprën e botuar, por deri në vitin kur u bë botimi i pjesshëm i saj, në 1986, ky intelektual, punën më të lehtë të detyruar që kishte bërë nga viti 1951 ishte ajo e bojaxhiut. 
Botuesja Brikena Çabej e bëri së fundi paraqitjen e tri vëllimeve në publik, si nderim për përkthyesin Greblleshi, mik i familjes dhe gjuhëtarit Eqrem Çabej. Ajo sjell në këtë intervistë edhe atë njohje personale që pati me autorin dhe përkthyesin e përjashtuar në regjim, të cilit brenda 2 viteve do ti botojë një pjesë krijimtarie. Patjetër edhe atë libërth të çmuar, me atë titull që vetëm në ditët kur gjithë letërsia e madhe mendohet të jetë shkruar, mund të japë një shenjë se diçka ka mbetur pa u thënë nga Albumi i një bojaxhiu. 

Përse Çabej bëri këtë ribotim të Njëmijë e një net?
Nuk do ta quaja thjesht ribotim. Është për herë të parë një botim thuajse i plotë. Ka qenë botuar i përzgjedhur, në vitet 80, ndërsa përkthimi është bërë disa dekada më përpara. Unë do të thoshja pse tani dhe pse jo më përpara. Në të vërtetë unë kam botuar vetëm një përzgjedhje të vogël, një vëllim të parë, kështu e kam quajtur, para disa vjetësh. Dhe thjesht nuk kisha arritur deri më sot që të botoja tri vëllime, për arsye nga më të ndryshmet. Skisha pasur as mundësi të shtypja tri libra përnjëherë, që është një investim më i madh. Pastaj janë edhe rastësitë e pashpjegueshme të jetës. Nuk e di pse pikërisht tani.

Cilit përkthimi frëngjisht i është referuar Greblleshi?
Ky është një përkthim që Mustafa Greblleshi e ka bërë nga botimi shumë i njohur francez, i përkthyer nga Gallan që njihet gati si autor, këtu e tre shekuj më parë. Mustafai ka marrë tre vëllimet e Gallan-it për këtë botim.

Atëherë kemi të bëjmë me një përkthim që i referohet një prej botimeve më të para që është bërë në Evropë.
Më vjen keq, sepse u nisa duke menduar se po botoja maksimumin. Botimi nuk është i plotë, megjithëse përkthyesi e ka pasur të plotë Gallan-in, sepse njëri nga vëllimet, që ai kishte të daktilografuar ka humbur në shtëpinë botuese Naim Frashëri me rastin e botimit në vitet 80, një pjesë e të cilit mungon në këtë botim dhe unë do ti shtoj një vëllim të katërt së shpejti, besoj. Unë e zbulova rastësisht në shtëpinë e Greblleshit. Mendoja se kishte humbur. 

Humbja në Naim Frashëri ka qenë e rastësishme?
E rastësishme. U futën në një raft, në një dollap që sgjendej më, besoj, njëri nga këta. Unë kam qenë në shtëpinë botuese në atë kohë dhe nuk e di mirë. Nuk e kujtoj nëse arriti ta shohë të botuar apo jo. Kur familja nisi të kërkojë pjesët që mbetën të pabotuara, nuk gjendeshin më. 

Çmund të thoni për përkthimin e Njëmijë e një net, aq më tepër kur Greblleshi i është referuar përkthimit nga arabishtja në frëngjisht të 3 shekujve më parë?
Sigurisht unë nuk mund të flasë si specialiste, nuk më mbetet ta them unë, këtë e kanë thënë të tjerë. Përkthimi është brilant. Ti i lexon ato sikur të ishin shkruar në shqip dhe kjo është prova që është një përkthim shumë, shumë i mirë, me një gjuhë shumë të pasur, që i përshtatet atmosferës që përshkruan. Përkthime si këto sot, për fat të keq, pothuajse nuk bëhen më. Eshtë një përkthim i denjë për një vepër të tillë klasike, një nga kryeveprat e letërsisë botërore. Jemi me fat që kemi një përkthim të tillë të Njëmijë e një net. 

Mustafa Greblleshi nuk është se ka përkthyer shumë autorë, megjithatë emri i tij u vulos me Njëmijë e një net.
Greblleshi ka përkthyer dhe autorë të tjerë, gjithmonë gjëra që ka dashur. Nuk ka qenë përkthyes nga ata që përkthente me porosi, se ndoshta do ta kishte bëre me dëshirë dhe atë punë, në vend që të bënte bojaxhiun. Po ka përkthyer autorë që ai i ndiente afër. Ka një përzgjedhje mjaft të gjerë të tregimeve të Pirandelos, që ishte një autor që ai e adhuronte, sepse ka qenë një autor që ngjante me të në të vërtetë.

Në çkuptim?
Sepse e shoh Greblleshin, në radhë të parë, kryesisht tregimtar. Në zgjedhjen e situatave në atë ironinë e hollë, në stilin, ngjante si qëndrim ndaj jetës, ndaj shoqërisë. Them që Mustafai ishte i asaj shkolle, ai ishte edukuar me autorë si Pirandelo. Ka përkthyer Eduardo de Filipon.
Atëherë ka pasur vetëm një shtëpi botuese shtetërore, Naim Frashëri dhe çdo gjë që botohej në këtë vend do të kalonte prej andej. Gjërat zgjidheshin e përzgjidheshin, njerëzit nuk e kuptojnë atë situatë që ishte atëherë, që ti nuk shikoje një dritë në fund të tunelit. Sigurisht kishte njerëz që i futeshin një pune apo një përkthimi pa pasur asnjë shpresë botimi. Po kjo nuk ishte e lehtë që ti të punoje me një libër 300 faqe dy vjet dhe ta lije të flinte në një sirtar. Njeriu ka nevojë për një nxitje gjithmonë dhe këtë nxitje Mustafai nuk e ka pasur. Përkundrazi. Atë punë që kishte bërë e sillte dhe nuk ia botonin, nuk e qaste njeri Mustafain. Është një krim kur e mendon tani, sepse mund ti kishin ofruar kryevepra. 
Madje edhe kur e kanë porositur nuk ia botonin. Ky ishte një kamzhik.

Si shpjegohet ky anatemim i Greblleshit në krahasim me të tjerë të cilët shfrytëzoheshin me mëditje për përkthimin që gjithsesi ua botonin qoftë edhe me anonimat?
Ka dy shpjegime. Së pari, ai quhej person non-grata politikisht, njeri që shihej keq, megjithëse ishte shumë demokrat. Ka pasur histori familjare. I ati u pushkatua ditët e fundit kur po çlirohej Tirana. Mustafai ishte vetëm 20 e ca vjeç. Të atin e thërresin dhe ai nuk kthehet më. Ata si familje u trajtuan si një familje armike.

Dhe arsye tjetër?
Gjithmonë në këto lloj regjimesh ka njerëz që janë më fanatikë se Papa, ndoshta dhe për xhelozira personale. Me një fjalë, nuk mjafton goditja e regjimit, por varet dhe me çfarë njerëzish ke të bësh që nganjëherë të japin dorën për të të ndihmuar dhe ke të tjerë që sduan të të ndihmojnë. Dhe Mustafai nuk pati fat. Nuk e afruan.

Ju thatë se e keni njohur personalisht.
Nga shumë afër. Mbaj mend që ai bashkë me të shoqen kanë qenë ndër miqtë më të afërt të familjes, na vinin vazhdimisht në shtëpi. Bënim biseda të gjata. Ka qenë një brez i tërë, një grup shoqëror, si Dhimitër Pasko, Nonda Bulka, Sterjo Spase dhe disa të tjerë. Një brez që jepnin e merrnin me njëri-tjetrin, njëri më i talentuar se tjetri. Dhe këta të gjithë, im at i kishte miq. Kishin nevojë të gjenin diçka ndryshe nga ajo që gjenin në jetën e përditshme. 
Mendoni që Mustafai shkonte e punonte bojaxhi dhe pastaj vinte bisedonte me Paskon e Çabejn për letërsi. Ai gjente një botë tjetër.

Keni ndërmend ta ribotoni Albumi i një bojaxhiu?
Po, po mendohet të ketë një numër faqesh dyfish me këtë botim, sepse ka shumë tregime që kanë mbetur jashtë. Dua të ribotoj Greminën e dashurisë që edhe ai ka pasur Janë fate nganjëherë të çuditshme. Edhe ai megjithëse është botuar kur Greblleshi ishte i njohur në vitet 40, për një rastësi të çuditshme nuk u botua varianti final i ripunuar. Eshtë ribotuar tri herë në Kosovë. Kështu që do të botohet varianti që nxori përfundimisht nga dora. Ka edhe një roman tjetër që unë se kam lexuar Muzgu i bregut tjetër. Jam kureshtare. Kam dëshirë ti botoj në një periudhë 2-vjeçare.

Ju ktheheni papritur me Njëmijë e një net. Përse Çabej pati një lloj heshtje këto 4-5 vitet e fundit?
Për disa arsye. Është e vërtetë. Ishte një lloj tuneli. Një arsye dhe krysorja është se këto botime janë botime artizanale. Nuk mund ta quaj që është biznes kjo që bëj unë. Çdo botim që bëj e kaloj vetë në duar nga zgjedhja, redaktimi, korrektimi, faqosja, pra e kuroj vetë, punoj si artizane. Në qoftë se unë nuk kam mundësi të gjej kohë, thjesht nuk ka botime Çabej. Pra nuk ka strukturë. Në këto 2-3 vjet jam marrë shumë pak me botimet, sepse mu desh të merrem me librat e tim eti Studime etimologjike. I hapa vetes një punë shumë të madhe, mu desh ti konfrontoj me dorëshkrimet origjinale tre vëllime, ti bëj gati për shtyp. Kaloi koha. Mbeti një bashkëpunim që unë kisha me një kolegun tim italian. 
Kam rifilluar tani duke i shtypur librat tashmë në Shqipëri dhe jo në Itali, ku për dhjetë vjet janë shtypur botimet Çabej.

Një të mirë dhe dy të këqija që gjeni në tregun shqiptar të librit?
Një e mirë është: më në fund po hapen librari. Dhe si kudo në botë lexuesit kanë mundësi ta prekin librin, ta shfletojnë, ta lexojnë. Kjo është një gjë e re në Shqipëri që mua më ka entuziasmuar kur e pashë për herë të parë. Një e keqe është se kjo gjë është ende në fillim dhe është shumë pak akoma, duhet ecur përpara. E keqja tjetër është se ka shumë pak shpërndarje të vërtetë të librit. Bëhet akoma në mënyrë rastësore dhe të paorganizuar.

Çfarë do të nxirrni së shpejti nga vepra e Eqrem Çabejt?
Do të nxjerrë së shpejti një vepër të rinisë së hershme të tij, ka qenë tezë e doktoratës, e shkruar gjermanisht për të mbrojtur titullin doktor i shkencave në Universitetin e Vjenës në vitet 33-34. Ai vetë sarriti kurrë ta përgatiste për shtyp, për shumë arsye. Kjo është bërë në bashkëpunim me Ardian Klosin i cili ka realizuar përkthim-deshifrimin nga gjermanishtja. Dhe do të dalë shumë shpejt. Është Studime italo-shqiptare. Një histori e mërgimit shqiptar në Itali duke filluar nga fundi i 1300-ës deri në fillim të shek.XX, nga të gjitha pikëpamjet, duke ndjekur historinë, përhapjen dhe duke shfrytëzuar pastaj zakonet, gjuhën, foklorin, ngulimet, historinë e lindjes dhe zhdukjes së shumë ngulimeve. Me një fjalë është një libër mjaft interesant.


Intervistoi E.Demo 
13/02/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulturë

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Na ishte një herë*

*Ja Tirana e hershme dhe fëminia jonë e mjerë*


_Mustafa Greblleshi_

E kam të gjallë Tiranën e vogël me një grusht shtëpish qerpiçi e me një hotel të vetëm po prej qerpiçi, po me nji emën me nam: Hotel Stambolli. Se qysh i ka qëndrue furisë së moteve e ka mbetë në kambë edhe sot e kësaj dite, i qofsha falë. E ke aty mbas Mapos ushqimore, ku po ngrihen apartamentet e reja, ku nis Rruga e Durrësit. Konaqe me oxhakë kishin vetëm Toptanasit. Elektriku nuk njihej. Edhe llamba me vojguri e rrallë ish. Atë e gjeje vetëm në zyrat e hyqymetit e në odat e shtëpive me oxhak. Te votrat tona, ku ngrihej tymi fjollë, mu aty te carani, ngjat flakës së druve, digjej pishtari a flaka e bishtukut. Nji fjollë e zezë tymi, ngjitej përpjetë përtueshëm e me përdredhimeElektrik nuk kish as xhadeve. Kandila me voj, rrallë e tek, xixëllonin rrugëve e ndriçonin nji sofër vend. Në do drushta të shtrembta vareshin fenerët, Mbramjeve, nji rrogtar i ngarkuem, me nji vojnik në dorë, i qasej drushtave. Ulte fenerin me anë të nji sixhimi, e ushqente me voj, e ndizte e kalonte te tjetri, tue shkelë me hap të randë nëpër gurët e shrregullt të kalldrameve. Kalldrame, vija uji, vorre e ullij ka pasë motit Tirana. Vorrezë e ullij ish i gjithë Pazari i Ri. Vorrezë e ullij, Sheshi Skënderbej, vorrezë e selvi Sheshi i monumentit të Partizanit. Gjithkund vorrezë. Në çdo lagje. Më kujtohen mirë ato fushat e vorreve, se unë e moshatarët e mij i vizitojshim shpesh, për të mos thanë për ditë. 
-A di përse na të vegjlit silleshim vorreve? - vijoi Shyqri Beqir Fuga -Te hymja e vorrezëve, me të perënduem të diellit, do të takojshim patjetër ndonji plakë të mbështjellun me napën e bardhë. Plaka e mbështjellun me napë të bardhë dhe e ulun kambëkryq, shtronte përpara nji kuze të madhe me topa hallve dhe pranë kuzes nji ibrik dheje me ujë. Me zanin e saj të mekun e të mbytun ajo ftonte kalimtarët e rrallë të marrin rahmet për të afërmin e saj, që kish shkue kësaj bote. Kalimtari kthehej, përkulej mbi kuzen, merrte nji shuk hallvë, pinte edhe nji hurm ujë me atë çyçën e trashë tibrikut si kaçarrum dhe largohej në punë të vet, si i lëshonte nji rahmet shpirtit të të vdekunit. Po kështu përkuleshim edhe na të vegjlit, përlanim sikush nga nji shuk hallvë të ngrohtë e nga nxitimi voji na rridhte nëpër buzë. Pijshim nga nji herë ujë e me radhë i lëshojshim nga nji rahmet atij që kish shkue me të shumtët. Ja kështu bridhshim vorrezë me vorrezë. Ku të gjejshim ndonji plakë me tepsi përpara se ishim, si thonë, me lugë në brez. Nji grue tjetër, po e shtëpisë së përzishme, e mbështjellun gjithë me napë të bardhë e me tepsi përpara, rrinte në krye të rrugës së lagjes. Edhe ajo u kish zanë shteg kalimtarëve e i priste si në pritë. Na të vegjlit, si të mëdhajt, dy herë në nji tepsi nuk bajshim kabull me marrë, se e kishim për keq e për gjynah. Dy herë i urojshim prehje e paqe të vdekunit, po të marrim dy topa hallvë në nji tepsi, se pat thanë Zoti. 
Prani e dalldisi në mendime Shyqri Beqir Fuga. Si të rrekej me i renditë në mend kujtimet e largëta që i vijshin me vrull. Ai pat folë si nji nxanës i përgatitun mirë, që sdon ta ndërpresish. Po ashtu nisi e foli sërish: 
-Rrallë e tek u çelën do dyqane në Rrugën 28 Nandor. Në njanin syresh, në nji dyqan me harqe përballë Sahatit, pashë nji natë nji grumbull njerzish që ishin mahnitë si u mahnita edhe unë, prej dritës së fortë të nji llambe që spatëm pa kurrë parandej. Ish nji petromaks. Sngiheshim tue soditë ato dy mëshikza mëndafshi, që ndriçojshin aq fort, e sdijshim si me e spjegue atë zhurmë si zhuzhurima e bletës. Elektrik si sot pamë për herë të parë kur patën qenë këtu austriakët, nemselitë si i quejshim na. Kur ndizeshin elektrikët e nemselive, nana ime binte në shehadet, se i ngatërronte me shkreptimat. Asokohe shkeli së pari kalldramet tona automobili. I madh e i vogël, të rij e pleq, i shkojshin mbas automobilit të parë. Ish nji automobil me rrota të nalta, si qerre. Pat edhe asish që e quejtën qerrja e qoftëlargut e i ndërsyen qentë e lëshuem, qent e kasapëve. Po kështu i fuguen pas edhe Shazivar beut kur pat sjellë nga Vjena biçikletën e parë. 
E tillë ish Tirana kur kremtohej Nevruzi, Moti i Ri allaturka, kur njerëzit vritshin mendjen për të sajue nji byrek me lakna e su shkonte ndërmend se do të vijë nji ditë që do të rendin rrugëve e dyqaneve për të ble ambëlsina, fruta, lojna e kuklla për fëmije - tha Shyqri Beqir Fuga tue e pa me të qeshun shokun e tij. - Për të kremten e Nevruzit e kisha fjalën. Na të vegjlit e pritshim darkën me padurim, vetëm për atë byrekun me spinaq që e bajshim derë për derë e që e quejshim byrek me pare. Thërriste hoxha në minare, ja niste me gjëmue lodra me topuz e tallamazi me kaish. Uleshim të gjithë rreth e qark byrekut. Ndërmjet petëve të laknorit fshihej nji koron sermi, i mbështjellë me nji shuk brumi. I pari i shtëpisë e sillte vërdallë tri herë tepsinë. Mandej zejshim fill me hangër. Kujt ti takonte për rrisk koroni kishte të drejtë me e përvetësue. Hej çkismet kishte ai që peshkonte atë koron të mbështjellë me nji guaskë brumi, si karavidhe! Ajo pare e vogël sermi të bante zot për disa çaste, se me ballin nalt, e ndaloje në vend, në daç sheqerxhiun, në daç simitxhiun. Kur ta shihshin në dorë atë pare sermi, si njani tjetri, ishin gati me të shërbye si tishe ti bir oxhaku. I pari ulte tavllën e të lente të zgjedhish, me dorën tande, copa hallve, mollë sheqeri të kuqe, tasa hashuresh, lule Stambolli. Tjetri i kthente simitet përmbys, për me të prishë mendjen me avullin e ngrohtë e me erën e kandshme të qiqrës. 
Gjellë për darkë e për davet ish byreku me spinaq, byreku me pare sermi. Bam bum e dum dum, bubullonte tej e përtej daullja me topuz e Zhing zhang, tallamazi me kaish. Tak tak, trokitte zemra jonë e vogël që dridhej e dëshirueme për të gjetë, në petat e byrekut me spinaq, paren e vogël prej sermi. Atë pare sermi, që të bante me hangër simite të ardhuna me brumë qiqre e copa hallve me susam, kurrë nuk e pata gjetë në petat e byrekut me spinaq. Më kujtohet ashtu si nëpër gjumë se nji moti e gjet nana ime. Mirëpo ajo nuk u krenue si bajshin të tjerët, heshti dhe me marifet e vu në pjesën e laknave të mija. Që të gëzohesha edhe unë. Se i pat mbetë gozhdë në zemër kur më pat rrejtë disa herë: kur kalonte sheqerxhiu me tavllën plot hallvë, hashure e lule Stambolli. Zani i fortë i hallvaxhiut buçiste e ushtonte së largu e na e dridhte shpirtin ne të vegjëlve. 
Sheqerxhiu! ulërija unë së vogli, tha Shyqri Beqir Fuga - e doja pa derman nji grosh, se goja më lëshonte larg për të lëpimë një aso mollësh sheqeri, gjak të kuqe. Po nana, dritë i pastë shpirti - se të thashë o Maksut vdiq e re; nuk vdiq, plasi - nana, me atë zanin e saj të ambël e gjithë ankim më thosh: Jo bir, nuk asht sheqerxhiu, asht hoxha. Thërret hoxha në minare, se u ba vakt dreke. Hajde të të jap nana nji copë bukë! Me çka e do, me gjizë apo me ullij? Me gjizë, jo me ullij, e doja bukën. Se ullijt i kisha mbledhë vetë, kokrra kokrra, kur i shtronte era përmbi vorret. Më pëlqejshin fort ullijt e regjun me krypë e me voj, po nuk i haja. Më dukeshin ullij të vdekunish. Ullij të njomun me vesë vorresh. Nji ditë tjetër, kur nana ish shtrue - e su çue ma - në rrugë buçiti sërish zani i fortë i sheqerxhiut. Ajo u drodh e më pa me ata sy të fikun. Mandej nxori nga gjini nji grosh e ma dha: 
Merre bir e shko blej nji mollë sheqeri. 
 Ai grosh ish i ngrohët. Mu ba sikur ma dogj e ma përvëloi dorën. Ja ktheva prapë e i thashë: nuk e due nanë. Nuk asht sheqerxhiu. Po thërret hoxha në minare. Nana nuk foli. Veç nga ata sy të fikun, riguen çurk lotët e zbritën faqeve të zbehta. Me faqen time ja tera, e zjarri i etheve që digjte atë, më dogji edhe mue. Ky zjarr më dogji mirë nji ditë, kur te kryet e rrugës sonë, nji plakë e mbështjellun me napë të bardhë, me tepsi hallve përpara e me ibrik dheje, me za lutës u kujtonte kalimtarëve të marrin nga nji top hallvë për ti lëshue rahmet shpirtit të nji grueje të re. Kjo grue e re që u fik përgjithmonë e që më la rrugëve, ishte nana ime. Ajo i mbylli sytë zemërplasun. 
Ja Tirana e hershme dhe fëminia jonë e mjerë, - përfundoi Shyqri Beqir Fuga - Byreku me spinaq ish gjellë e rrallë. Sot kalamajt tonë e presin Motin e Ri të veshun e të qeshun. E presin me të gjitha të mirat. Kur qesh i vogël, i vogël si Ndue Gjokë Frroku, su gjet kush të më sjellë nji peshqesh. Sot, edhe pse im bir asht midis të gjitha të mirave në Kinë, unë mendoja çdhuratë ti çoj, se më mbetej peks po ta ndaja nga këta pesë të tjerët. Ashtu si ti, që spo të pritet gjersa të blejsh nji kukull të bukur për vajzën tande. Kujtoj se u çlodhëm, o Maksut Hasan. Shi nuk po bie ma. Çohemi e shkojmë bashkë dyqaneve për të zgjedhë nji kukull të bukur. 
Në Rrugën e Postës, përballë magazive të valutës, qenë grumbullue plot njerëz. Qëndruen edhe të dy bojaxhinjtë. 
- Me fal shoqe, çfarë ka dalë këtu? 
- Kukulla shok, kukulla të bukura për fëmijë. 
Hynë. Shitsja hapte kutitë dhe nxirrte gjithfarë kukullash të bukura, me flokë të gjatë e të shkurtën, me flokë të zes e të verdhë. Nji palë me fustane të gjata, nji palë me tuta, nji palë me veshje marine. 
- Sa kushtojnë? - pyeti Maksut Hasani nji grue të re, e cila tue dalë nga dyqani i buzëqeshte kukllës ashtu si nji nanë e re i buzëqesh bebes. 
- Katërqind lekë - tha grueja e re. -E vlen për gazin që i fal fëmijës. 
Maksut Hasani iu vardis shitëses: 
- Të lutem shoqe, më jep nji kukull! Atë me flokë të zes e me përparse të bardhë. Duket kukull punëtore.


Ky fragment është marrë nga tregimi Kukulla në vëllimin Albumi i një bojaxhiu,- botim i Rilindja, Prishtinë 1971 
13/02/2005
KATEGORIA: Kulturë

----------


## Brari

atje me lart mes tjerash lexojme:

"Sipas së bijës Azylka Xholi, kjo monografi do ti nisej dorazi në vitin 1974 prof. Rexhep Qoses për botimin e romanit Gremina e dashurisë, por që nuk i ra në dorë. "


.. i ngrati ka gjetur qish(kishe) ku  te falet..

Qosja e ka dorzuar ku "duhet " vepren e te ndjerit.. tek ata palltosunat e hotel Dajtit  qe punonin ne KQ e perball teatrit dhopullor..

----------


## Kastriot H.

bgjghjgjghjjghjgh

----------

